# Bassani X Pipe rensonator?



## frtaylor9 (Mar 19, 2012)

If this is what I think it is, how much do you guys think it will clean up rasp or drone, & how much does it quieten the overall exhaust down?

If anyone has one laying around let me know, I may buy it off you. Thanks.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

You already have an x-pipe in your signature. No reason to buy another one. If you want to help with rasp maybe try catted mids. Drone could be from the mufflers your using. My Corsa has zero drone.


----------

